# I'm not sure I want a divorce; I still love her.



## Mildly Lost (Jun 29, 2011)

Please delete


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Try marriage counseling if you two can agree to it. If not, divorce and move on. Get some personal counseling as well.


----------

